# Texas Skiff Shop



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Kevin Shaw at Fibertex/Stiffy


----------



## geronimo (Dec 28, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Kevin Shaw at Fibertex/Stiffy


Thanks, I was just reading your thread from 2018 on water in your HPX-T. Man... I'm still trying to figure out what's going on with mine. I cringe when I take my plugs out at the ramp.
I have a feeling its the bottom lip under my rub rail after reading that thread. I've seen a few pieces of lose silicone hanging down from mine.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

geronimo said:


> Thanks, I was just reading your thread from 2018 on water in your HPX-T. Man... I'm still trying to figure out what's going on with mine. I cringe when I take my plugs out at the ramp.
> I have a feeling its the bottom lip under my rub rail after reading that thread. I've seen a few pieces of lose silicone hanging down from mine.


Mine still gets water in the bilge after all that but not much. It has to be pushing under the rubrail at the rear.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

This may have already been covered (I haven't seen Smack's thread), but I had water getting into the bilge through the outboard motor mounting bolt holes through the transom. You couldn't see the water coming in around the bolt - no drips. It was coming in from the outside and would reach a void between the liner of the splash well and the transom, and run down the wall of the transom in a tiny stream that you could barely see.

Point of the story is - always use a dowel or spare bolt, or anything you can to smear plenty of marine sealant to cover the entire inside wall of the motor mount bolt hole before you insert the bolt and seal each end of the bolt and washers too.

Edited (down to Rated G) 😇


----------



## turbosaaber (Feb 20, 2019)

Also install those sponson drains if you don't have them already...Just make sure everyone knows there are three drains...my buddy forgot to install the main plug in the mechanical bay, I have two bilge pumps but he quickly figured it out....


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

I use life seal, it’s great stuff


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Kevin Shaw at Fibertex/Stiffy


Most of the Florida skiff companies use fiber Tex. I know Chittum and HB do


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SkiffaDeeDooDah said:


> This may have already been covered (I haven't seen Smack's thread), but I had water getting into the bilge through the outboard motor mounting bolt holes through the transom. You couldn't see the water coming in around the bolt - no drips. It was coming in from the outside and would reach a void between the liner of the splash well and the transom, and run down the wall of the transom in a tiny stream that you could barely see.
> 
> Point of the story is - always use a dowel or spare bolt, or anything you can to smear plenty of marine sealant to cover the entire inside wall of the motor mount bolt hole before you insert the bolt and seal each end of the bolt and washers too.
> 
> Edited (down to Rated G) 😇


Damn your bolts were under water?


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Damn your bolts were under water?


Noticed it on a steep boat ramp. Just took delivery of a new boat and wanted to back it down the ramp and make sure the motor would start before I launched. Yes, bolts were under water.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SkiffaDeeDooDah said:


> Noticed it on a steep boat ramp. Just took delivery of a new boat and wanted to back it down the ramp and make sure the motor would start before I launched. Yes, bolts were under water.


Ok was about to say…I know they are squatty with no one on the bow but damn! 
I am on the fence about refurbishing mine 100% or selling and getting something newer. She’s been a damn good skiff.


----------



## geronimo (Dec 28, 2020)

turbosaaber said:


> Also install those sponson drains if you don't have them already...Just make sure everyone knows there are three drains...my buddy forgot to install the main plug in the mechanical bay, I have two bilge pumps but he quickly figured it out....


I've got one on port and one on starboard... a third???


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

geronimo said:


> I've got one on port and one on starboard... a third???
> 
> View attachment 227900


He means the third is the inside hull drain on the starboard side of the 2009 and older layout.


----------



## osoez (Sep 18, 2015)

geronimo said:


> Thanks, I was just reading your thread from 2018 on water in your HPX-T. Man... I'm still trying to figure out what's going on with mine. I cringe when I take my plugs out at the ramp.
> I have a feeling its the bottom lip under my rub rail after reading that thread. I've seen a few pieces of lose silicone hanging down from mine.


Check the o-rings on your drain plug. The o-rings get dried out and crack letting water in.


----------

